# A very different kind of model...



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

from me, IT HAS NO WINGS!

After getting burned out on building airplane models last year I took some time off from building anything for a while and decided on building some ground vehicles to get my interest back in model building.

Here is one of my latest models I finished this year, the Tamiya 1/48 scale Citroen Traction 11 CV.
The Fw 190 on the background is the old Monogram kit.


















































Agentsmith


----------



## TNCAVSCOUT (May 22, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks TNCAVVSCOUT!

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice!

Oddly enough, I had the same idea a year or so ago...
http://www.inpayne.com/models/citroen.html

Great minds...


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job good weathering


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I love it.
Great job on the figures too!

Steve


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

As I've pointed out before, AgentSmith, your Luftwaffe werk is truely outstanding! :hat:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Love the weathering work. Very true to scale. :thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much John P, Jafo, Steve, and Seaview!

I forgot to mention that the figures are made from the 1/48 scale ICM Luftwaffe Pilots and Groundcrew set. These are the best 1/48 scale figures I have worked with yet...far better than those provided by Tamiya and Eduard.

John,
I really like how your Citroen turned out. I have had my kit for a little over a year and just now got around to building it and am sorry I waited so long, its a great little kit!

Seaview,
Thanks once again for the kind words.
Later this weekend I will post some of my other new build ground vehicles.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks roadrner and Prowler901!

Prowler901,
I mostly build aircraft models and weathering armor or softskin vehicles are far away from my comfort zone.

Agentsmith


----------

